# Hello! What does "Conv. turn signal on" mean?



## WeatherNut (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello there! I recently bought a new 2009 A3, and so far it's really great. My first Audi, and first VAG product. Have learned a lot just browsing this awesome forum.








I have one question that I just can't figure out. I've searched this forum and Google, and I can't find an answer. In the system menu (where you can configure the lock/unlock settings, etc) there's one option under 'Lighting', then 'Turn Signals', that says "Conv. turn signal on". By default, it was checked.

I can't figure out what this does, and the owners manual doesn't mention it. Doesn't seem to change anything, as far as I can tell. Anyone know what this is? And no, I don't have a convertible A3, just a normal US-spec 5-door.









Here's a photo...

Any ideas?










_Modified by WeatherNut at 3:55 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

blink for you 3 times. i think


----------



## WeatherNut (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahhh. Ok. I did notice that the signals do the auto-3 blink thing, which is nice.
Will see if that disables it. Thanks!


----------



## WeatherNut (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: (WeatherNut)*

Yes indeed it is. Thanks very much!!








And now I get it, "conv." = "convenience".


----------

